# CHUCK KEY



## chevell69 (Dec 30, 2018)

I Have the stander chuck for my craftsman metal lathe


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 30, 2018)

You could try Ebay but it might be faster to just make one yourself
M


----------



## GL (Jan 1, 2019)

My Craftsman chuck uses a 1/4" drive. I made a t-handle 20 years ago by welding a couple of cheap socket extensions together, maybe an 8 or 10" to a 6" .


----------



## chevell69 (Jan 1, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> You could try Ebay but it might be faster to just make one yourself
> M



that is my problem mark i can make any thing on my lathe untill i have chuck key


----------



## chevell69 (Jan 1, 2019)

GL said:


> My Craftsman chuck uses a 1/4" drive. I made a t-handle 20 years ago by welding a couple of cheap socket extensions together, maybe an 8 or 10" to a 6" .




that what i am using now is 1/4 socket extension but it takes for ever to tighten the jaw that way


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 1, 2019)

You should be able to find a 1/4" square drive T-Handle.  Try Snap-On and maybe Craftsman.


----------



## WCraig (Jan 1, 2019)

https://www.kbctools.ca/products/WO...E CHUCK ACCESSORIES/LATHE CHUCK KEYS/696.aspx

or 

https://www.kbctools.ca/products/WO... CHUCK ACCESSORIES/LATHE CHUCK KEYS/4810.aspx


----------



## westsailpat (Jan 1, 2019)

My 3J is a 3" Walker Turner and takes a 3/16  4 sided key . I was able to find a socket driver a small extension and a "T" handle , it's a little clunky but it's all hard . My 4 J is a 4" Craftsman ( I don't know who made it) , it  has the old style Craftsman stamp . It takes a 7/32 Allen wrench .

Mark


----------



## GL (Jan 1, 2019)

The "forever" thing using a ratchet was why I built the t handle. I reasoned that making a 1/4" square out of material I had around was not going to be as good as even cheap extensions (and no way to create an accurate square).  Didn't consider looking for a commercially available t handle - but it is an option.


----------



## chevell69 (Mar 17, 2019)

thanks to you all for the  advice


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Mar 17, 2019)

chevell69 said:


> that is my problem mark i can make any thing on my lathe untill i have chuck key


So what you are saying is without A CHUCK KEY there is ABSOLUTELY NO POSSIBLE way for you to operate your lathe so that you could make a new chuck key???



chevell69 said:


> that what i am using now is 1/4 socket extension but it takes for ever to tighten the jaw that way


Sorry i missed your next post somehow!  Anyway,  You DO have a way only its just much to Slow for you to deal with for the small amount of time it would take to make one?


----------



## chevell69 (Mar 18, 2019)

i never said that i cant make one just dont have the time right now to make one  with everything that i am dealing with right now


----------



## Round in circles (Mar 23, 2019)

chevell69 said:


> that what i am using now is 1/4 socket extension but it takes for ever to tighten the jaw that way


 Use a battery drill on the 1/4 extension with the torque set low


----------



## GrayTech (Mar 23, 2019)

Round in circles said:


> Use a battery drill on the 1/4 extension with the torque set low


Now we're talking!!!! You can get ¼"drive/hex adapters for drills. The shorter the better or its really awkward. The one I use is just over 1½" total length.


----------



## MSD0 (Mar 25, 2019)

Round in circles said:


> Use a battery drill on the 1/4 extension with the torque set low


That’s what I use when changing collets on my 5C collet chuck.


----------



## chevell69 (Mar 27, 2019)

MSD0 said:


> That’s what I use when changing collets on my 5C collet chuck.



I was thinking of get the 1/4  t-handle and cutting in half  chucking it up in a drill and doing that way


----------



## chevell69 (Mar 27, 2019)

GrayTech said:


> Now we're talking!!!! You can get ¼"drive/hex adapters for drills. The shorter the better or its really awkward. The one I use is just over 1½" total length.




I was thinking of get the 1/4  t-handle and cutting in half  chucking it up in a drill and doing that way


Round in circles said:


> Use a battery drill on the 1/4 extension with the torque set low





I was thinking of get the 1/4  t-handle and cutting in half  chucking it up in a drill and doing that way


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 27, 2019)

That would work but a 3" 1/4" square drive extension with the female end cut off would probably be cheaper and more readily available.  And save the T-handle for actual use.


----------



## Round in circles (Mar 27, 2019)

Just get  one of the hex to square inch long adaptor shanks and super glue it in the extension .
If you ever need the extension or the adaptor for another job you can warm up the join & pull it apart .


----------



## MSD0 (Mar 27, 2019)

chevell69 said:


> I was thinking of get the 1/4  t-handle and cutting in half  chucking it up in a drill and doing that way


I just milled flats on a piece of rod stock.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 27, 2019)

If it is the common small male hex to male square, you can just put the hex end directly into the drill chuck.


----------



## Tozguy (Mar 27, 2019)

What about a length of square steel key stock of the size that fits your chuck well.





						Aluminum and Steel Key Stock - Keystock - Grainger Industrial Supply
					

Come to Grainger for aluminum and steel key stock in a range of tolerances and a variety of sizes.  Order easily online!




					www.grainger.com
				



Drive it with a drain plug socket or wrench.








						Shop by Category | eBay
					

Shop by department, purchase cars, fashion apparel, collectibles, sporting goods, cameras, baby items, and everything else on eBay, the world's online marketplace



					www.ebay.com


----------



## chevell69 (Mar 29, 2019)

wa5cab said:


> If it is the common small male hex to male square, you can just put the hex end directly into the chuck.





got pic for u


----------



## chevell69 (Mar 29, 2019)

wa5cab said:


> If it is the common small male hex to male square, you can just put the hex end directly into the drill chuck.




here is the pic u ask here is the old girl a 1942 atles and craftsmen leathe
leathe


----------

